# The SBHonline Community Daily > Music >  >  Natalie Cole in Beaver Creek

## rivertrash

We saw Natalie Cole in the 530-seat Vilar Performing Arts Center in Beaver Creek, Colorado last Friday night.  Not my cup of tea, music genre-wise, but the old girl still has some pipes.  She entertained the crowd for almost two hours.  Her video/live performance of "Unforgettable" with her dad, showing a montage of family and performance photos and old home videos was breath-taking.  (And I don't care for jazz/R&B.)

----------


## andynap

Glad she is back after some down times. What a voice- like velvet- like her father. That is a small venue for her.

----------


## MIke R

thats a great small venue too....I ve seen some good shows there

----------


## rivertrash

We are very fortunate to have that venue within walking distance here in Beaver Creek.  The major donation to build it was provided by Alberto Vilar, who made millions, bilked others of millions and gave away millions.  Sentenced in February, at the age of 69, to 9 years in prison.  A very sad tale of a reversal of fortunes.  See the link below.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/0..._n_451613.html

----------


## Voosh

As Dick knows, how can ya go wrong with Beaver Creek? Sounds like it was a great concert. 


We are also kinda partial to stuff we stumbled onto in Sante Fe, NM.

----------


## andynap

Interesting story.

----------


## MIke R

One of the best concerts I saw out there was on the baseball field in Vail..one of the most magnificent summer nights you can imagine weather wise....Violent Femmes opened for G Love...amazing night of music and good times

----------


## andynap

> ..Violent Femmes opened for G Love.




???????????????????????????????????? LMAO. I bet it was .......violent??

----------


## Voosh

Holey Moley (yes, I kept it clean.) We had to do a lot of trips from MI to SD. We always chose driving, rather than flying in - our preference and G Love and Special Sauce was always blaring as we had cruise control set at 110mph in the middle of the night on those open stretches. Memories. Good ones. Yep.

----------


## MIke R

why am I not surprised by that response..and where is Theresa when I need her to have my back......LMAO

----------


## JEK

> why am I not surprised by that response..and where is Theresa when I need her to have my back......LMAO



 What he doesn't understand he ridicules. SOP :)

----------


## MIke R

> and G Love and Special Sauce was always blaring as we had cruise control set at 110mph in the middle of the night on those open stretches. Memories. Good ones. Yep.




G Love is very often on my system....its also where Jack Johnson came out of..they were both regulars in the ski bum bar scene in Colorado

----------


## andynap

Why do you butt in when it doesn't involve you? Mike can take care of himself.

----------


## JEK

He asked for Theresa's help and she is off tonight. I have the Andy watch.

----------


## andynap

You are not Theresa.

----------


## MIke R

> You are not Theresa.



not by a long shot.....LOL

----------


## MIke R

here you  go Andy

prepare to hate this....LOL

from a great movie too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2aljlKYesT4

----------


## andynap

Cute- love Arkin and Cusack. Music not bad either-

----------


## MIke R

> . Music not bad either-




HOLY CANNOLI BATMAN!!!!!

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike I am impressed..for an "old timer" for you to even know G Love is a small wonder..Good for you.. }:|

----------


## MIke R

two words Peter..and they aint Merry Christmas.....LOL

----------


## Theresa

G Love is a Philly boy.  

Mike it's interesting that Violent Femmes opened for him, rather than the line-up being the other way around.

----------


## MIke R

I would normally agree with that T but as I said in an earlier post...G Love has always been a huge draw in ski country....

----------


## andynap

How come Femmes doesn't have any females??

----------


## Theresa

> How come Femmes doesn't have any females??



Because these Femmes are violent.  LOL

----------


## andynap

I saw 2 in drag. Maybe that's it.

----------


## Peter NJ

> two words Peter..and they aint Merry Christmas.....LOL




LOL   :thumb up:

----------


## KevinS

I saw G Love at Harborlights.  he was opening for Jason Mraz.  :Wink:

----------


## andynap

> I saw G Love at Harborlights.  he was opening for Jason Mraz.




Shh- don't mention Mraz in front of MikeR.

----------


## GramChop

g.love opened for mraz in austin, texas, too!

----------


## MIke R

Mraz is fading fast...thank God.....BoB Marley put a freakin curse on him for doing such a disgusting white boy hack job of One Love....LOL

Mraz couldnt tie G Loves shoes

----------


## GramChop

yet g. love OPENED for mraz..... :P   (duckin' and runnin' for cover!!!)

just jerkin' your chain, mon ami!!!!

----------


## MIke R

LOL....based purely on popularity with 12 year olds and under...oh......and you...LOL.

not based on talent whatsoever....

----------


## Peter NJ

seriously..who..what ..is Mraz??

----------


## MIke R

prepare yourself to get physically sick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-kJNIAUld8

----------


## Peter NJ

I could only get through 20 seconds..he needs a beating just for his wardrobe alone..is this a product of AI?? what is wrong w/our Country?

----------


## MIke R

ROFLMAO

I hear ya man....I hear ya

----------


## Peter NJ

sorry..that was the Jersey in me..LOL

----------


## MIke R

he apparently has an appeal to pre teens.......and cougars

----------


## Peter NJ

pre teens?? doesn't this whole Forum watch AI??

----------


## MIke R

I hear there is a bounty on his head in Jamaica for that version of One Love

----------


## Voosh

If it's any help  :p  - "mraz" is a variation on a common east european word for "frozen."  Maybe he was going for "cool."

----------


## phil62

Ha! A

----------


## GramChop

> he apparently has an appeal to pre teens.......and cougars



*roar*    :cool:

----------

